# My Top 10 Tv Series! I need help finding new series to watch! Please help!



## ThatDude30 (Nov 17, 2017)

1.Shameless
2. Californication
3. Orange is the new Black
4. Breaking Bad
5. Sons of Anarchy
6. Z Nation
7. Walking Dead
8. Difficult People
9. 
10.

  Couldn't finish top 10 brain stopped working.

  Any suggestions for a really good new tv series to watch. Please held!


----------



## fncceo (Nov 17, 2017)

The Americans -- a great show in it's sixth season.
Handmaid's Tale

Shows that are currently off the air but are worth watching none the less are

Boardwalk Empire
Mad Men
Deadwood
Episodes (the best series any of the cast of 'Friends' has done since that show ended).
Homeland (first three seasons only)


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 17, 2017)

Son
American Horror Story
Outlander 
Scorpion
Gotham
Lucifer
Legends of Tomorrow
Ghost Wars


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2017)

If you liked Orange Is The New Black, you HAVE to watch Wentworth. It's better.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> If you liked Orange Is The New Black, you HAVE to watch Wentworth. It's better.


Never heard of it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 17, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> 1.Shameless
> 2. Californication
> 3. Orange is the new Black
> 4. Breaking Bad
> ...



I've watched the Wire, it's okay. 

I'm not much of a TV person but it was watchable. 

You could also watch the British Shameless for a different perspective.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 17, 2017)

I loved Stranger Things on Netflix. Great story and cast, but also great 80's nostalgia for those who grew up during that period.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 17, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Son
> American Horror Story
> Outlander
> Scorpion
> ...



I've been a huge Batman fan since I was a kid and still haven't watched Gotham yet. I've been slacking on TV series.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 17, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> 1.Shameless
> 2. Californication
> 3. Orange is the new Black
> 4. Breaking Bad
> ...




the Sopranos 

Hell on Wheels


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 17, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Shameless
> ...




Deadwood


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 17, 2017)

Band of Brothers


----------



## Boss (Nov 17, 2017)

Fargo!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 17, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > If you liked Orange Is The New Black, you HAVE to watch Wentworth. It's better.
> ...


Its really good. Filmed in Australia, same concept as OITNB but grittier.


----------



## MACAULAY (Nov 17, 2017)

The Wire---back around 2004, one of the best ever

Justified--Raylon Givens and Boyd Crowder;......only Augustus T. McRae and Woodrow F. Call were better


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 17, 2017)

This show isn't new, but to me, its one of the best to ever be put out there. I love Blue Bloods!

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 17, 2017)

Mindhunter is pretty good.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 21, 2017)

Man in the High Castle (Amazon)
Magicians (NetFlix)
Mindhunter
Schitz Creek


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 26, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> 1.Shameless
> 2. Californication
> 3. Orange is the new Black
> 4. Breaking Bad
> ...



I just binged season one of Berlin Station (off the Epix channel)  Really well done if you like the spy stuff. 

I'm plowing through Z Nation too.  More fun than TWD I must say.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2017)

I watch the TV, that is not on and is not taking my time by making me watch it...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 26, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> Man in the High Castle (Amazon)
> Magicians (NetFlix)
> Mindhunter
> Schitz Creek



I watched some of the Magicians and have a lot left on DVR.  I find most of the characters annoying lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 26, 2017)

The Good Place
This is Us
Mindhunter


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 26, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> I watch the TV, that is not on and is not taking my time by making me watch it...



I watch and do internet at the same time quite often, figuring that I'm somehow getting two for the price of one in pissing my life away.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Man in the High Castle (Amazon)
> ...



Several are. I agree. Only on season one, episode seven. Overall it’s good, but sometimes it just goes off in too many directions


----------



## petro (Nov 26, 2017)

Better Call Saul if you liked Breaking Bad.
Preacher if you like something violent and funny and just bizzare as hell.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 26, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Man in the High Castle (Amazon)
> ...


stopped watching it halfway thru the second season.

special effects were all right, but otherwise not that great


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2017)

petro said:


> Better Call Saul if you liked Breaking Bad.
> Preacher if you like something violent and funny and just bizzare as hell.



Forgot that on my list! Great show in fact


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 26, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



A very good mini-series about magic was "Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell"


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 26, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> 1.Shameless
> 2. Californication
> 3. Orange is the new Black
> 4. Breaking Bad
> ...



9. Love Boat
10. Starsky and Hutch


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Absolutely, I’ve brought that one up before. 

You have excellent taste.


----------



## Zander (Nov 26, 2017)

Here are a few suggestions: 

Poldark
Billions
Bosch
Downton Abbey
Episodes
American Horror Story
Outlander
Ray Donovan
Black Sails


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 26, 2017)

The Discovery Channel on old-fashioned Cable has some good stuff IMO.

Gold Rush
Moonshiners
Car shows (Fast & Loud, nitwit garage, street outlaws).
90 Day Fiancee

Almost ashamed to say.....Shameless
Live sports
Golf-soccer......remote is usually worn out.


I don't watch or do streaming anything?  Dont know how but free MLB.com   don't want 25 accounts passwords credit card#s etc.

Had Apple phone 10+ years,  never made Apple id as they ask too much crap at setup.


Tell me how it works.  What am I missing?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 28, 2017)

The Wire

Mindhunter

Doctor Who


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2017)

fncceo said:


> The Americans -- a great show in it's sixth season.
> Handmaid's Tale
> 
> Shows that are currently off the air but are worth watching none the less are
> ...


Ditto on all of them.  

Add: Downton Abbey, The Tudors, The Borgias, The Wire.  (Probably more that I can't recall just now.)


----------



## jane21august (Mar 14, 2018)

Altered Carbon
The Flash
The Black Lightning
I Zombie
Gotham
Lucifer
Sleepy Hollow
The Originals
Preacher
The Exorcist


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 14, 2018)

Are you so bored with life all you can think of doing is watching TV?


----------



## jane21august (Mar 14, 2018)

Tatata-bala-tu
bee-do-bee-do-bee-do-bee-do


----------



## MikeK (Mar 14, 2018)

There have been a few excellent, very high quality tv series on cable in recent years, mainly produced by _HBO, Showtime, Cinemax_ and the _BBC._  I'm talking about _Deadwood, Downton Abbey, The Tudors, The Borgias, Band of Brothers, The Wire_ and, more recently, _Victoria._  There might be a few more I can't recall offhand, but lately the well of true televised artistry has dried up.  The only Sunday evening series presently worth watching is _Homeland._  What remains is a lot of low-budget, poorly-crafted, fantastic nonsense and simple-minded junk. 

There are a few fairly decent efforts now on break which I'm looking forward to seasonal return, such as _Billions_ and _Ray Donovan._


----------

